# Carter with a Notch



## mhenry (Oct 18, 2011)

I was thinking of mounting this handle so there is an exposed machi notch like Konosuke does. I really like the look what do you guys think


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it looks cool. Nice handle!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it. +1 on the handle


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 18, 2011)

Wasn't there a thread about why this part is exposed on some knives and not others? I guess it makes the knife look a little different since I doubt anyone else has thought of doing this on a Carter


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent work! I did the same thing with my Carter funayuki, left a small machi. I wasn't sure about it at the time and today I wish I hadn't, so it's worth making up your mind before the epoxy comes out...

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking handle, Mike! 

It is a different look, but I have to admit I like it better without the gap, though.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the handle, but the gap makes it look unfinished to me.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful handle
but...... I like it *better without* the gap.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 18, 2011)

Great handle, Mike!
I'm gonna go against the grain and say, go with the machi, but only if you're 100% sure you want it that way. 
Very cool thinking. I love how you don't always "follow the rules". In my opinion, the greats rarely do.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking handle. 
I find the notch hard to ignore when using a knife and your thumb running over it. As a rule, I have machi flush against the handle. I corrected a couple of Konosuke that I rehandled. 

To go a little further, I would say that sometimes it appears as a skipped step in a knife-making process (squaring machi) than a style or a regional feature. You can tell it from how evenly the machi has been shaped or squared. 

M


----------



## echerub (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually, I kinda like it.

You just have to decide for yourself if you like it


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 18, 2011)

i owned a Konosuke with a very pronounced gap. didn't bother me at all. the edges had all been nicely broken, so it wasn't uncomfortable.


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it with out a gap.....Great job on the handle:thumbsup: Is that another bone ferrule,cuz I love it.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job! I have a slight preference for no gap but I don't mind them.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the handle, don't love the gap. But hey, it's not my knife, whatever suits you!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 19, 2011)

echerub said:


> Actually, I kinda like it.
> 
> You just have to decide for yourself if you like it


 
+1


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Love the handle, don't love the gap. But hey, it's not my knife, whatever suits you!


lus1:


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 19, 2011)

Close call but I prefer no gap.
Great looking handle!

Glen


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 19, 2011)

One of my watanabe's ( maybe more then one?) came like that, so I guess it's not a "no no " in the J knife world? I for one don'nt like it back then. Yours looks good, give us a update after you use it a bit, I think I reamember not likeing the way it felt on my 1st finger. Again looks pro & great handle.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 19, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> I like it with out a gap.....Great job on the handle:thumbsup: Is that another bone ferrule,cuz I love it.


 
Thanks, and yes its more of that green camel bone.


----------



## Darkhoek (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the blade and handle looks so harmonic together so I would close the gap.

DarKHOeK


----------



## mhenry (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally got around to mounting this thing, I decided to go with a small notch. I was hoping this handle would resemble its big brother? Thanks guys for the input and kind words


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 24, 2011)

Very cool, the small notch works much better!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 25, 2011)

mhenry said:


> Finally got around to mounting this thing, I decided to go with a small notch. I was hoping this handle would resemble its big brother? Thanks guys for the input and kind words


 
You have too many. Can I have one?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice set


----------



## GLE1952 (Oct 25, 2011)

Small notch works, good looking knife.


----------

